# IC and SEMICONDUCTORS database program



## omar_beyaty (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
برنامج بسيط وقيم يبين الـ configurationلـ 65000 نوع من الدوائر المتكاملة بديلا عن البحث في الكاتالوكات....بادخال الرقم فقط سوف يعطي المعلومات عن الوظيفة وعن نوع البدن وارقام الارجل ونوعها والمواصفات الفنية للدارة المتكاملة , والذي يشمل الدوائر الرقمية والتماثلية والضوئية والمعالج الرقمي ودوائر الخزن الرقمي والموسفيت وال TTL ...الخ ..عسى ان ينال رضاكم


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/60254_1227530266.zip


----------



## ادور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر رائع جدا


----------



## laith1 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## eng/osama (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## SadSunSet (29 نوفمبر 2008)

Gooood Topic
Thank U


----------



## moboray (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج رغم أنه صغير و لكن مفيد


----------



## haci farid (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ادور (3 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العاصفي (4 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج الراقي و اللذي نستطيع من خلاله اختصار الزمن بشكل كبير


----------



## amrshalby (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*amrshalaby*



omar_beyaty قال:


> السلام عليكم
> برنامج بسيط وقيم يبين الـ configurationلـ 65000 نوع من الدوائر المتكاملة بديلا عن البحث في الكاتالوكات....بادخال الرقم فقط سوف يعطي المعلومات عن الوظيفة وعن نوع البدن وارقام الارجل ونوعها والمواصفات الفنية للدارة المتكاملة , والذي يشمل الدوائر الرقمية والتماثلية والضوئية والمعالج الرقمي ودوائر الخزن الرقمي والموسفيت وال TTL ...الخ ..عسى ان ينال رضاكم
> 
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/60254_1227530266.zip


 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالكريم السبعاوي (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zeid25 (30 يوليو 2013)

برنامج يحتوي على الكثير فعلا . تشكر عليه .
ولكن عيبه انه لا يقبل إلا تمام الأحرف والأرقام الدالة على القطعة
فمثلا كنت ابحث عن الترانزستور 13009 
هذا الترانزستور مشهور وتنتجه العديد من الشركات وكل شركة تسبق هذا الرقم
بعدد من الأحرف وانا لا يهمني الشركة وإنما المواصفات . 
في هذه الحالة لا يمكن للبرنامج التعرف على القطعة المطلوبة 
.
على كل حال البرنامج فريد من نوعه


----------



## صفاوي الموصلي (30 أبريل 2017)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج ولكن بعد تنزيله وفتح الضغط عنه ظهر انه لا يعمل السبب لا اعلم ما هو علما ان نظام التشغيل لدي هو ويندوز 8 
ارجوا معرفة السبب وشكرا ولو امكن تزويدي برسالة الى البريد الخاص بي بالمنتدى وشكرا


----------



## reco4t (11 مايو 2017)

برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------

